# hop rhizomes on ebay (also, where to source posts in Sydney for trelli



## puffin42 (12/7/14)

howdy, sydney based homebrewer here (Ryde area) and i've been voraciously reading this site in anticipation of setting up my own hop trellis. Have conditioned the soil along one strip of the yard and will buy some posts from local timberyards probably this week. Would like to get 5-6m poles, anyone have recommendations for finding some in Sydney, the major hardware stores are pretty pricey and most don't go that long. Once I'm set up i'll post pics on the hop trellis topic.

Mainly though i'm just wondering about the hop rhizome sellers on ebay, anyone had experience with them and can recommend them? Not sure of the protocol, being my first post here, so apologies if i'm out of line,... but anyone have any to give away around this area?

i'd like to try maybe 3 varieties this season.

Cheers.


----------



## Sixdemonbag (12/7/14)

Hi,

I'm in a similar situation to you. I'm in the inner west, a bit constrained by space and sun, but i think i'll be ok. I've gotten some 30l pots that i'll be planting my rhizomes in. I've gotten all mine of ebay. 2 chinook (nice chunky ones!) from DrSmurto (who is a regular on here) and 2 cascades off ebay, too. I've also just sourced a perle and a POR.

It's all a bit of an experiment really. If i get ANY yield i'll be stoked. I'm planning on using my house as my 'trellis', with the ropes going from the pot on an angle to the top of my 2 story house. Thinking about planting in about a month?


----------



## barls (12/7/14)

mate i have yet to trim mine, keep having other things that are more important.
im in ryde and have three different ones.
pm me and we can talk.


----------



## hoppy2B (12/7/14)

Its normally best if hop rhizomes are planted straight away otherwise they may rot in storage.

For 5 or 6 metre poles you may wish to consider making something out of fibre glass or using metal.


----------



## dcan6303 (15/7/14)

I just ordered some Rhizomes from Sandy Ross at Hopco. This year they have Cascade, Pride of Ringwood, Hersbrucker, Tettnang, Golding and Willamette. Minimum buy is 3 due to the short supply, Cost is $20 each plus $16 for post. Larger orders will attract a better price and include post.

I also ordered some Chinook from Dr Smurto - PM him for details.


----------



## gunbrew (15/7/14)

_I have bought from this fella: Andrew Loch [[email protected]]_
_A cascade and a chinook, both have been growing well._
_His e-mail from 8.5.14 is below and the 22 varieties he sells are _
_[SIZE=8pt]Cluster, Columbus, Chinook, Cascade, Goldings, Target, Challenger, Northdown, Fuggles, Liberty, Mt Hood, Nugget, Willamette, Hersbrucker, Perle, Saaz, Pride of Ringwood, Victoria, Super, Alpha, Tettnang, Hallertau[/SIZE]_

_[SIZE=8pt]Hi Hops Growers[/SIZE]_

_[SIZE=8pt]It's that time of the year again when I have some hops rhizomes for sale. This year I have 21 varieties of female rhizomes for sale (see attached list for details). I also have some male rhizomes available for those interested in conducting some crosses - but they don't produce flowers for brewing purposes so they're not recommended for most growers.[/SIZE]_

_[SIZE=8pt]Rhizomes are the same price as last year: $17 each. Postage will be via Australia Post satchels (express satchels for most orders) with orders of 1-2 rhizomes costing an extra $10, and 3-10 rhizomes costing an extra $14. Larger orders will cost an extra $20 or more to cover postage. Rhizomes are large sized: in most cases they are crowns that have grown for one season and at least 15-30cm long. Rhizomes will be clearly labelled with the variety name on an aluminium tag and packed carefully in ziplock bags with moist coir. Detailed growing instructions will be included with each order.[/SIZE]_

_*[SIZE=8pt]Please note that I cannot send rhizomes to Tasmania or Western Australia due to quarantine rules.[/SIZE]*_

_[SIZE=8pt]Please contact me via return email if you are interested in ordering and I will confirm your order and send payment details. I have fewer rhizomes available this year and limited quantities of some varieties, which will sell out quickly. Whatever is left will go on ebay at a higher price.[/SIZE]_

_[SIZE=8pt]I'll begin posting out rhizomes early next week. For those of you that have already contacted me, I will email you to confirm your order.[/SIZE]_

_[SIZE=8pt]If you have any questions, just ask. I'll try to respond to emails within 12-24 hrs. Feel free to forward this email onto any friends who might be interested in growing hops.[/SIZE]_

_[SIZE=8pt]Cheers[/SIZE]_


----------



## Peter Wadey (16/7/14)

Hi,
I have some Goldings, Cascade & Hersbrucker.
PM for details.

Peter


----------



## danieldwasere (19/7/14)

Hi Everyone,

I am here for similar reasons to above posters, looking to buy some hops to grow in the Blue Mountains west of Sydney.

I am intending on using bamboo poles. There is a huge grove of Phyllostachys (the weedy one) near me, so they are free! I think three poles tied together in a tripod should make a cheap and sturdy frame. I might upgrade to something more permanant in a season or two if I am happy with the results of the grow.

I would love to hear about quality of different sellers stock, advice on growing in my region and suggestions on variety for my region. I will have a look at all the above sources to purchase rhizomes and report back if I have any useful info.


----------



## gap (19/7/14)

> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I am here for similar reasons to above posters, looking to buy some hops to grow in the Blue Mountains west of Sydney.
> 
> ...


Hello danieldwasere,

Where in the Blue Mountains are you ?
I am in Mt Victoria and will have some HersbruCker and Tettnang available in a couple of weeks.
Free if you would like to pick them up.

Can't help with other varieties.

Regards

Graeme


----------



## Crouch (19/7/14)

gunbrew said:


> _I have bought from this fella: Andrew Loch [[email protected]]_
> _A cascade and a chinook, both have been growing well._
> _His e-mail from 8.5.14 is below and the 22 varieties he sells are _
> _[SIZE=8pt]Cluster, Columbus, Chinook, Cascade, Goldings, Target, Challenger, Northdown, Fuggles, Liberty, Mt Hood, Nugget, Willamette, Hersbrucker, Perle, Saaz, Pride of Ringwood, Victoria, Super, Alpha, Tettnang, Hallertau[/SIZE]_
> ...



I've bought rhizomes from tophops on ebay, had no issues with them. Unfortunately had to give them to my neighbour as our place was being demolished - but I suppose he can do all the hard work and I can leech them from him now


----------



## danieldwasere (20/7/14)

gap said:


> Hello danieldwasere,
> 
> Where in the Blue Mountains are you ?
> I am in Mt Victoria and will have some HersbruCker and Tettnang available in a couple of weeks.
> ...


Hi Graeme,

That is really generous, and yes I would love to grab some. I want to grow at my uncles place in Bilpin. I live in Sydney, but I am often in the mountains and will definitely be up there occasionally over the next few weeks.

I am glad to hear you are having success (I assume... if your plants are vigorous enough to give some away!) in the region and would be interested in any local knowledge you might have.

I will PM you my contact details.

Dan


----------

